# TiVo Desktop 2.5.1 for Windows



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I noticed there is a new version of TiVo Desktop for Windows out, 2.5.1.

I'm not sure when it was released, but it had to be within the last month. Just curious, but does anyone know when it was released or what's new or fixed in this version?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

morac said:


> I noticed there is a new version of TiVo Desktop for Windows out, 2.5.1.
> 
> I'm not sure when it was released, but it had to be within the last month. Just curious, but does anyone know when it was released or what's new or fixed in this version?


How can you tell, the web page still says 2.5, as does the download link. Perhaps it fixes some bugs I see with 9.1. I will have to download it and see if it fixes them.

CuriousMark

hmm, I built a 2.5.1 Link which works. Interesting!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Whatever they did, I still can't use it. The TiVo Beacon Service can't be started on my computer. No idea why.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

I just tried again, downloading to the machine where I actually intend to use it and the Free Download button now opens 2.5.1. Maybe I had a cookie malfunction earlier.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Well this at leasts installs on Vista but now I'm getting sharingkeylib:5 when I try to enter my media access key. How can fix this?


----------



## jewgrass (Sep 14, 2004)

This is ridiculous. i still can't install it, still getting the tivo beacon service error no matter what i do. unbelievable.


----------



## Jiffylush (Oct 31, 2006)

When I check for a new version from inside TiVoDesktop 2.5 it still says it is the newest version. (not amazingly unexpected if this isn't 100% released atm)

Any thoughts on what the difference is? (bug fixes, faster transcoding, etc)

I am hesitant to install since it took me a little while to get 2.5 up and running.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I installed it and the only updated files in the plus directory are for mp4 and quicktime transcoding, but the file sizes are the same as the old version. I don't know what this means exactly, but it would appear that mp4 and quicktime transcoding was tweaked.

All the non-plus files were changes so I'm guessing it was for bug fixes, but what was actually fixed is anyone's guess.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

The install file of my TiVo Desktop is TiVoDesktop2.5.exe. But the "About" box says it's version 2.5.275381.

Is the 2.5.1 you are seeing newer or older? It seems that 2.5.275381 should be newer than 2.5.1.

What version shows in the About box for this 2.5.1?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

I see 2.5.1 (279957).

The browsing speed timeout problem with Series 2's on SW 9.1 is not fixed in 2.5.1 by setting a longer timeout. It took 3 tries, closing TiVo Desktop for 30 seconds each time, before I could get even a partial list from my 595. Unfortunately many shows were listed details unavailable. The 540 was able to populate the list after two tries and populated it completely. This issue could probably be addressed either with a TiVo or TiVo Desktop fix, but 2.5.1 doesn't fix it for me.

I have two AVI's transferring to my 595, I will report back how that goes.

CuriousMark


----------



## oo7plyr (Jul 11, 2007)

Awaiting your results with anticipation.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

The AVI transfers worked well. There was no sign of the failures I saw before. (The shows would self destruct leaving blank lines in the recording history list just before I would have expected them to finish transferring) The first was listed as a partial, but when I skipped to the end I saw credits, so it seems to be all there. The second showed complete and also ended with credits as expected. These were only 22 minute shows, and I saw the problem before with 45 minute shows, so this doesn't count as an acid test, but it looks very favorable. I am guessing that 2.5.1 provides a better estimate of the expected file size to the TiVo and thus eliminates the problem seen before.

Please give it a try with something longer and let us all know how it works for you too.

CuriousMark


----------



## maggard (Jan 9, 2003)

jewgrass said:


> This is ridiculous. i still can't install it, still getting the tivo beacon service error no matter what i do. unbelievable.


Try manually making sure the Tivo Beacon Service is safely OFF before updating it.


----------



## IndyBart (Sep 28, 2007)

Could it be to support TTG and HMN on the Tivo HD? My TivoHD just activated to allow TTG this evening! Transfering a file as we speak.


----------



## oo7plyr (Jul 11, 2007)

Hmmm. I guess I have 2.5.2. Anyway, I'm halfway done loading my AVI (roughly an hour of video). I only got 20 minutes yesterday. Something is working.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Jiffylush said:


> When I check for a new version from inside TiVoDesktop 2.5 it still says it is the newest version. (not amazingly unexpected if this isn't 100% released atm)
> 
> Any thoughts on what the difference is? (bug fixes, faster transcoding, etc)
> 
> I am hesitant to install since it took me a little while to get 2.5 up and running.


If you have TiVo Desktop 2.5 installed, there is no reason to upgrade to TiVo Desktop 2.5.1. It is a minor version release with changes to the installer to address some installation issues discovered in the prior version. The TiVo Desktop application itself is unchanged.

Pony


----------



## oo7plyr (Jul 11, 2007)

Why does my TiVo Desktop say it's 2.5.2?


----------



## wmorrison27 (Jan 26, 2007)

Michael S said:


> Well this at leasts installs on Vista but now I'm getting sharingkeylib:5 when I try to enter my media access key. How can fix this?


Has anyone found a solution to this problem?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> If you have TiVo Desktop 2.5 installed, there is no reason to upgrade to TiVo Desktop 2.5.1. It is a minor version release with changes to the installer to address some installation issues discovered in the prior version. The TiVo Desktop application itself is unchanged.


If that is the case, the fix for transcoded TTCB transfers I attributed to installing 2.5.1 must have been done on the TiVo side via a daily connection. In either case, I am glad it is fixed.


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

TiVoPony said:


> If you have TiVo Desktop 2.5 installed, there is no reason to upgrade to TiVo Desktop 2.5.1. It is a minor version release with changes to the installer to address some installation issues discovered in the prior version. The TiVo Desktop application itself is unchanged.
> 
> Pony


TiVo Desktop 2.3a - 13,889 KB
TiVo Desktop 2.4 - 14,099 KB
TiVo Desktop 2.4a - 14,096 KB
TiVo Desktop 2.5.0 - 20,758 KB
TiVo Desktop 2.5.1 - 15,792KB

Hmmmm, I wonder which installer issues were corrected and for which services - transcoding or the entire installed package.

Thanks for the update - I always appreciate new/updates from TiVo :up:


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Two days ago I uninstalled 2.4, installed 2.5 and lost my "Preview Photos 2.0 w/HD Support" on my S3...it's just showing the old SD photo viewer. The box in the Server Properties is checked, etc. Rebooted the PC and router, waited a couple of days and still nothing. 

Everything else seems to be working...TD sees each DVR, shows music and photos from my PC and the PC is even listed on the NP menu...but no HD photos in the network area. It was there...and now is gone.  

TiVo Desktop v2.5.275381

Java Version 6, Update 3

CAT5 connection from TiVo to D-Link N Router and back to PC w/single NIC 

Any ideas? 

Thanks in advance! :up:


----------



## holligl (Dec 28, 2004)

Tried a download from the THD yesterday with TiVo Desktop 2.4.
I recognized both the Series2 and THD at the time, but the HD transfer was scrambled and unuseable. Updated to TiVoDesktop 2.5.1 but now it will only recognize the Series 2. (There is not a drop down menu to pick the Servies2 or the THD to download from.) Appear to be working on a different computer.

Ideas?

Is 2.5 required to download from the Series 3?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

richsadams said:


> Two days ago I uninstalled 2.4, installed 2.5 and lost my "Preview Photos 2.0 w/HD Support" on my S3...it's just showing the old SD photo viewer. The box in the Server Properties is checked, etc. Rebooted the PC and router, waited a couple of days and still nothing.


Make sure you see the javaw.exe task running when TiVo Desktop is running. If it is, try rebooting your TiVos. If it isn't then the HME application isn't installed correctly. There is an entry in the add/remove programs for the TiVo Photos 2.0 application, you can try uninstalling it and it should reinstall the next time you start the TiVo Server.


----------



## holligl (Dec 28, 2004)

holligl said:


> Tried a download from the THD yesterday with TiVo Desktop 2.4.
> I recognized both the Series2 and THD at the time, but the HD transfer was scrambled and unuseable. Updated to TiVoDesktop 2.5.1 but now it will only recognize the Series 2. (There is not a drop down menu to pick the Servies2 or the THD to download from.) Appear to be working on a different computer.
> 
> Ideas?
> ...


There is a check block in the options to customize which TiVo to access. I don't understand why it default installed that way on the XP machine but not the Vista. Trying the same program download to see if it is still scrambled.


----------



## 747pilot (May 21, 2002)

Jiffylush said:


> When I check for a new version from inside TiVoDesktop 2.5 it still says it is the newest version. (not amazingly unexpected if this isn't 100% released atm)
> 
> Any thoughts on what the difference is? (bug fixes, faster transcoding, etc)
> 
> I am hesitant to install since it took me a little while to get 2.5 up and running.


I tried looking for an update through 2.3a and it said I had the most current one!


----------



## albertls (Dec 30, 2005)

I lost my copy of Tivo desktop 2.3 Does anyone know ehre a can download a copy. I'm stuck with Win 2K on a work computer.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

morac said:


> Make sure you see the javaw.exe task running when TiVo Desktop is running. If it is, try rebooting your TiVos. If it isn't then the HME application isn't installed correctly. There is an entry in the add/remove programs for the TiVo Photos 2.0 application, you can try uninstalling it and it should reinstall the next time you start the TiVo Server.


Thanks for that. I'm away for a couple of days but will give that a go when I get home and report back.

Thanks again! :up:


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

For me:

2.5 - it failed to finish retrieval of recordings on S3 - gave an error as it was about to finish.
2.5.1 - worked.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Michael S said:


> Well this at leasts installs on Vista but now I'm getting sharingkeylib:5 when I try to enter my media access key. How can fix this?


Permissions error?

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10141911

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=223952


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

morac said:


> Make sure you see the javaw.exe task running when TiVo Desktop is running. If it is, try rebooting your TiVos. If it isn't then the HME application isn't installed correctly. There is an entry in the add/remove programs for the TiVo Photos 2.0 application, you can try uninstalling it and it should reinstall the next time you start the TiVo Server.


It appears that it is indeed the HME app. When I check the HD 2.0 photo box I get the following error:










After checking the 2.0 app box, javaw.exe starts, however clearing the error box kills it.










Here are the details:



















I'm reluctant to uninstall 2.5 and reinstall it as everything else is working perfectly as far as transferring programs, MRV, etc. I've rebooted TiVo and the network, still receiving the same error. Thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Success! :up: I decided to uninstall TiVo Desktop and reinstall it and it now allows me to view my photos with the 2.0/HD option. I did two things differently (which I know is verboten when it comes to bug discovery) and Im not sure which one made the difference. Ill try to summarize for anyone else thats run into the problem of not being able to get their HD photo option to work.

To recap; I already had TiVo Desktop v2.4. The 2.0/HD photo option was working w/v2.4. I downloaded TiVo Desktop v2.5.1. 275381 on October 23rd. I uninstalled v2.4 and installed the upgrade and thats when the 2.0/HD photo feature stopped working (see above).

I uninstalled v2.5.275381 and downloaded a new copy today, October 30th. It turns out that todays version is different. The copy I downloaded today is v2.5.1 (279957). This may be all it took to correct the situation but I cannot be sure.

The other action I took was to install the latest version on a different partition. I have two HDDs w/5 partitions total. I installed the original upgrade to my media partition where TiVo Desktop used to reside. I installed the latest upgrade instead to the system partition (the same partition where Windows is installed).

During the installation process two new windows came up:



















These windows did not appear at any time during the original upgrade installation for some reason. It could have been due to the newer upgrade or the install location (but that doesn't seem likely).

In any case, everything is working as it should and I have access to my photo library 2x on our S3, both as SD and HD files. Everything else, program transfers, etc. are working as they should as well.

*Of note is that within 7 days of downloading v2.5.1 last week a newer version was available from TiVo today (10/30/07).* I've no idea if this newer version might resolve some other issues posted here, but it's a thought.

Thanks for your help *morac * and hope this helps anyone else that might be having trouble.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I seem to see that window just about everytime I restart my computer now. Is that the norm? 

I don't recall ever seeing that other one.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> I seem to see that window just about every time I restart my computer now. Is that the norm?
> 
> I don't recall ever seeing that other one.


Hmmm...doesn't seem normal to me.

*EDIT: * I just rebooted my computer and am seeing the same thing. I agree..that does _not_ seem normal. Can anyone else comment if this is normal? 

Curious as to what version of TD you have. I'm wondering now if even the latest version is buggy somehow, although it's working okay.

As mentioned above (at length  ) I had to do a complete uninstall and reinstall of the program (a new version that I downloaded today) for everything to work properly...and now this. Hmmm, maybe I should have stuck w/v2.4?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> I seem to see that window just about everytime I restart my computer now. Is that the norm?
> 
> I don't recall ever seeing that other one.


Check the "always trust..." checkbox and click run. It shouldn't show up again.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

morac said:


> Check the "always trust..." checkbox and click run. It shouldn't show up again.


Thanks for that, but as you can see in my screen shots above, I did check the "Always Trust" box during the initial install and the "Starting Application" box still shows up each time I/we boot our PC's. (Only that box, not the Warning box.)


----------



## bjheels (Mar 5, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> I seem to see that window just about everytime I restart my computer now. Is that the norm?
> 
> I don't recall ever seeing that other one.


I, too, get this every time I restart my computer. Not sure why. Also, how do I tell if I am getting my photos in HD or not? Is there some indicator on the TV or in TD?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

bjheels said:


> I, too, get this every time I restart my computer. Not sure why. Also, how do I tell if I am getting my photos in HD or not? Is there some indicator on the TV or in TD?


The HD Photos app has an icon of a computer on right and an icon of pictures on left in the HME menu. (The old SD version does not have those icons). Also, only the HD app has the Flickr Interesting link in it.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

bjheels said:


> I, too, get this every time I restart my computer.


Just restarted now, and didn't get it. Not sure what's up with that.

I don't recall getting the first screenshot where you could click always trust.

Running bleeding edge 2.5.1.


----------



## bjheels (Mar 5, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> The HD Photos app has an icon of a computer on right and an icon of pictures on left in the HME menu. (The old SD version does not have those icons). Also, only the HD app has the Flickr Interesting link in it.


That did it! Thanks for your help.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

greg_burns said:


> Just restarted now, and didn't get it. Not sure what's up with that.
> 
> I don't recall getting the first screenshot where you could click always trust.
> 
> Running bleeding edge 2.5.1.


Just did two restarts and got it both times. Now I notice that the little TiVo icon for the TiVo server is no longer showing up in my system tray. 

Everything appears to be working on the PC and TiVo end, but these are strange "glitches". Come on v2.6!


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

OMG! This fixed the install issue I've been experiencing since 2.5 came out. This was the bug where the installer would hang at the beginning and refuse to do any work. I now get a "busy file" popup complaining about several VMWare processes. Apparantly this must have been where it was getting stuck before. 

Ah well, one problem down so we're making progress. 

Unfortunately, now I get a "Beacon Service is Not Running" error. Attempting to start the tivobeacon2 from the task manager gives an 'access denied' error. Why it is so bloody difficult for Tivo to get this software installed correctly under Vista is beyond me. Ah well, at least progress is progress.


----------



## Scott Atkinson (Jan 19, 2004)

OT -

Sorry to thread jump, and if this belongs elsewhere smack me down.

I did something stupid over the weekend and lost my laptop's hd. After restoring everything, my Tivo desktop transfers now appear to have a thin mesh over them, when using VRD.

The files play fine in everything else, and after editing they play fine. The mesh effect only appears within VRD.

I've upgraded to current DirectX, made various VRD adjustments, played with color depth and screen resolution.

Nothing works.

Given that the one software change in all of this is from desktop 2.3 to 2.5, I thought I'd ask here - has anyone else seen this?

Tks,

Scott A.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Okay, one last (hopefully) follow up on my on again off again struggle w/TD 2.5.1.

In our last episode I was able to get the 2.0/HD photos working, but this window would appear every time I'd boot up my computer (apparently happens to others as well)...










Plus the TiVo Server icon dissapeared from my system tray.

Sooooo...I did a system restore which took everything back to TD v2.4. I uninstalled v2.4 and reinstalled v2.5.1...in the original "media" partition on one of my hard drives. Everything went back to the problems I had earlier where I'd receive an error message and couldn't get the 2.0/HD photo option to work (see here). Aurgh! 

Soooo...I uninstalled v2.5.1 _again_ and reinstalled it on the same drive and partition as the Windows system files. Ta-dah! Everything works! PLUS I am no longer seeing the 2.0/HD install window (above) every time I boot the computer (rebooted 3x to be sure)! It must have something to do with the Java app being in the same partition as TD. Phew! _And _ the TiVo Server icon is back in the system tray where it belongs. Whatever, I'm just glad everything is working.

Thanks for everyone's help...and for those still having issues, perhaps downloading the latest version (which was updated from just last week) and reinstalling it may do the trick. :up:

*EDIT:* Unfortunately the last time I rebooted my PC the TiVo Photos 2.0 Downloading Application window (above) appeared again. I have no idea why or what to do about it. Everything still works, but I don't think that should be happening. 

*EDIT #2*: Okay, now it appears that when I boot up my PC the above install window no longer appears. :up:


----------



## CRussel (Feb 24, 2002)

The 2.5.1 version fixed my install issue, and the install went fine. And the server starts and is running. But I'm getting the following every time I try to start the desktop: (Windows XP)

TiVo Desktop Error
Unable to begin TiVo Desktop
Element not found. 

Not a terribly helpful error message.


----------



## saramj (Feb 3, 2005)

richsadams said:


> Success! :up: I decided to uninstall TiVo Desktop and reinstall it and it now allows me to view my photos with the 2.0/HD option. I did two things differently (which I know is verboten when it comes to bug discovery) and Im not sure which one made the difference. Ill try to summarize for anyone else thats run into the problem of not being able to get their HD photo option to work.
> 
> To recap; I already had TiVo Desktop v2.4. The 2.0/HD photo option was working w/v2.4. I downloaded TiVo Desktop v2.5.1. 275381 on October 23rd. I uninstalled v2.4 and installed the upgrade and thats when the 2.0/HD photo feature stopped working (see above).
> 
> ...


I am using what I think is version 2.5 of TiVo Desktop. First I had no idea that 2.5.1 was available????? Second how can I find out if I am dowloading the correct version? As quoted above "2.5.1 275381 (to many numbers to look at).
I am having an issue with downloading a program and having it convert into iTunes. The program downloads fine, but does not always automatically convert into iTunes. If I right click on the downloaded program and click the menu to have it convert into iTunes. Nothing happens, but if I come back to the computer in about three hours or so the iTunes window is open and the program has converted. 
Wondering if the new version might correct that?????


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

saramj said:


> I am using what I think is version 2.5 of TiVo Desktop. First I had no idea that 2.5.1 was available????? Second how can I find out if I am dowloading the correct version? As quoted above "2.5.1 275381 (to many numbers to look at).
> I am having an issue with downloading a program and having it convert into iTunes. The program downloads fine, but does not always automatically convert into iTunes. If I right click on the downloaded program and click the menu to have it convert into iTunes. Nothing happens, but if I come back to the computer in about three hours or so the iTunes window is open and the program has converted.
> Wondering if the new version might correct that?????


I've no idea if uninstalling v2.5 and installing v2.5.1 will cure what ails your TiVo Desktop Plus, but you can download the latest version here:

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/domore/tivotogo/index.html

Click on Windows or Mac as appropriate.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

saramj said:


> I am having an issue with downloading a program and having it convert into iTunes.


You do have the Plu$ version right? You have to pay $25 and get a key code to enter in to TivoDesktop (I assume, never done it).


----------



## saramj (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes


----------



## JWBTexas (Feb 7, 2008)

Michael S said:


> Well this at leasts installs on Vista but now I'm getting sharingkeylib:5 when I try to enter my media access key. How can fix this?


In case you or others still have the problem in Vista of SharingKeyLib Error:5 when TiVo Desktop 2.5.1 asks for the Media Access Key when trying to build the Now Playing List, I found a solution that worked for me on the following web site:

http://tivoville.com/fix-for-installing-tivotogo-25-on-windows-vista/

I am running Vista Ultimate as an upgrade to XP, and have a TiVo HD DVR connected to my home network, with a TiVo wireless adapter.

I had already concluded that the problem likely was leftover entries in the Registry from the previous TiVo Desktop installation, but was reluctant to remove them. Uninstall TiVo Desktop before beginning the Registry deletions. There may be many of them. Only delete what is highlighted. I found several entries with "tivo" in a string of other characters which I believe were not TiVo entries, and did not delete them.

After the Registry deletions, I downloaded the 2.5.1 installation program again. When I ran it, there were only 2 options: Repair and Remove. Apparently the installer thought that TiVo was still installed for some reason. Repair did not work since the program was already uninstalled. When Remove was selected, it indicated that TiVo Desktop had been successfully removed from my computer. Next, I tried the installation again, and voila!, it worked. No errors. Now I can build the Now Playing List, transfer files, and play them. Thank you to whoever devised this solution.


----------



## bghmsh (Feb 21, 2006)

tried evey variotion of this and nope so i loaded ttg on another compuer and transfer files over the network


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Do I need to uninstall my current TIvo Desktop version (2.3a) in order to upgrade? That's the message I get when I try to install the latest version. I'm using Desktop Plus...if I have to re-install, do I need to re-enter my license key? TIA


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

mcb08 said:


> Do I need to uninstall my current TIvo Desktop version (2.3a) in order to upgrade? That's the message I get when I try to install the latest version. I'm using Desktop Plus...if I have to re-install, do I need to re-enter my license key? TIA


Yes you have to first uninstall older versions. Your Plus key is stored in the registry and will not be removed by uninstalling.

If you are concerned that it might and you don't have your key anymore you can write it down from here...

HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2025429265-492894223-1343024091-1003\Software\TiVo\Desktop\PlusUpgradeLicenseKey

Or online, here.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks!!!


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

I have updated Java to 6.0 update 4, and the HD Photo app keeps crashing the javaw.exe.
Anyone else?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I haven't noticed a problem with Java 6.0 update 4 and Destkop 2.5.1. I'm running Windows XP SP2.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

I think I found the problem.
Has to do with AVG anti-virus v8 beta RC1 and one of the web shield settings.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

I still have the issue of the HD photo app re-downloading on every reboot. I guess there is no real answer for this?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

You're java cache settings might be wrong. Open the Java Control panel and on the General tab click the Settings button under Temporary Internet Files. Make sure the "Keep temporary files on my computer" option is checked.

You can tell if the Photo app is downloaded by clicking the "View" button.

You can also uninstall the HD Photo app from the add/remove programs control panel and let it reinstall. That might fix the problem as well.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

morac said:


> You're java cache settings might be wrong. Open the Java Control panel and on the General tab click the Settings button under Temporary Internet Files. Make sure the "Keep temporary files on my computer" option is checked.
> 
> You can tell if the Photo app is downloaded by clicking the "View" button.
> 
> You can also uninstall the HD Photo app from the add/remove programs control panel and let it reinstall. That might fix the problem as well.


Thanks for the suggestions.
"Keep temporary files on my computer" is already checked, and I have already tried unistalling the photo app and letting it reinstall.
The HD Photo app IS shown when clicking on the "View" button.
Problem persists.

I guess I'll just see what happens in the next version.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

jhimmel said:


> I still have the issue of the HD photo app re-downloading on every reboot. I guess there is no real answer for this?


Same here...my Java temp settings are good, etc. (Windows XP PRO/SP2, TiVo Desktop v2.5.1./279957) These are the two windows that pop up every time I boot the computer:



















Everything is working fine w/HD photos and all. This only started happening after upgrading my HDD a little while ago; installing everything from scratch. I had the same setup on my old drive and the windows didn't pop up every time I rebooted the computer like they do now. 

*EDIT: *See this post for a fix that worked for me and a few others.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jhimmel said:


> I still have the issue of the HD photo app re-downloading on every reboot. I guess there is no real answer for this?


*Finally! Something worked for me . . .from TexasGrillChef*

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6022603#post6022603



> go into TiVo Desktop & remove the checkmark for TiVo photo 2.o
> 
> reboot your computer.
> 
> ...


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

astrohip said:


> *Finally! Something worked for me . . .from TexasGrillChef*http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6022603#post6022603


I reported the same problem here as well so I followed the suggestion:


> go into TiVo Desktop & remove the checkmark for TiVo photo 2.o
> 
> reboot your computer.
> 
> ...


And low and behold it seems to have worked! I've rebooted twice now and the downloading screens no longer appear. Woo hoo! I checked my process explorer and the script is running and I checked TiVo and HD photos is working fine too. Woo hoo! Hopefully v2.6 will fix that one so others don't run into the same problem.

Thanks for picking that up...and thanks to TexasGrillChef too! :up:


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

As I noted on another thread about the same situation, the java app window showed up again when I booted up today.  I've no idea why it shows up now and then. I didn't change any of the TiVo Desktop settings or any others that I know of. 

I followed the directions to correct it again, rebooted and it did not appear this time.

I don't want to have to keep repeating the steps to get it to go away periodically. Hopefully V2.6 will address this (if it's a TTG bug that is).


----------



## DutchOven (Jun 1, 2007)

JWBTexas said:


> In case you or others still have the problem in Vista of SharingKeyLib Error:5 when TiVo Desktop 2.5.1 asks for the Media Access Key when trying to build the Now Playing List, I found a solution that worked for me on the following web site:
> 
> http://tivoville.com/fix-for-installing-tivotogo-25-on-windows-vista/
> 
> ...


Thanks JWBTexas, this worked for me though I had > 100 Tivo references in my reg! What a mess.


----------



## micmason (Nov 11, 2006)

While I was checking out TiVo's website the other day, I discovered there is now a 2.6 version of Desktop available. I'm not sure what, if any bugs it fixes, but you may want to download it if you haven't already.


----------

